#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [新聞] 內蒙遭遇罕見雪災 狼群無處覓食頻頻襲擾牧民

## wingwolf

http://www.qingdaonews.com/gb/conten...nt_8272929.htm

    新華網呼和浩特1月23日電（李欣　康國甯）

    當前，位於內蒙古中部的錫林郭勒盟各地牧民正在全力抗擊罕見風雪，而狼群的頻繁襲擾，讓當地牧民的境況更是“雪上加霜”，更添困擾。

    據內蒙古邊防總隊錫林郭勒盟邊防支隊阿巴嘎旗伊和高勒公安邊防派出所介紹，一周多來，該所轄區內5戶牧民家飼養的羊群連續遭到狼群襲擊，288只羊被咬死，當地牧民損失慘重。而相隔400多公裏的東烏珠穆沁旗滿都寶力格鎮，也發生了18只羊被狼咬死的慘劇。

    1月13日開始，阿巴嘎旗伊和高勒蘇木四個嘎查的5戶牧民家先後有288只羊夜間被狼咬死，損失最慘重的吉日呼朗圖嘎查牧民趙潤明和額爾登烏拉嘎查牧民劉滿庫兩家各有120只羊“遭殃”。趙潤明說，他家被狼咬死的全部都是帶羔母羊，市場價大約11萬元。

    記者電話聯係了受害人之一的吉日呼朗圖嘎查長敖日格勒，據他講述，13日清晨他像往常一樣來到棚圈準備趕羊，卻發現棚圈圍欄已經敞開，自家飼養的20只綿羊橫七豎八倒在地上，滿地的血迹早已凝固，其余的羊早已不見了蹤影。

    “後來還是邊防派出所的民警幫我找回了剩下的羊，這才讓我心裏好過一點！”敖日格勒情緒有些激動地說，“狼群晚上出來，可我們從來聽不到聲音，等聽到聲音出來也晚了，再說狼是不可以捕殺的。”

    無獨有偶，東烏珠穆沁旗滿都寶力格鎮白音布日德嘎查伊昌畜牧公司飼養的18只羊1月15日也被餓狼咬死。

    據伊和高勒邊防派出所教導員王常勝介紹，由於實施禁牧政策，近幾年草原生態逐步好轉，曾經在草原上已幾近絕迹的狼也多了起來，由於近期頻繁降雪使狼群無處覓食，因此餓狼襲擊家畜事件時有發生，牧民損失很大。

    “以前也偶爾發生過狼咬死羊的事情，但最多也就損失五六只，像這次短短幾天裏狼群就頻繁出沒咬死近300只羊的事情還是頭一次發生。可是狼又屬於保護動物，不能隨意捕殺，加上狼群往往在夜間"作案"，牧民也沒什麽好辦法。”王常勝說。

    狼群頻頻襲擊牲畜，已成爲當地牧民最“頭疼”的事。當地公安邊防幹警已經會同政府工作人員一起深入狼害易發地區，幫助牧民加固棚圈，將牲畜全部轉移到安全地帶，向牧民宣傳防範知識，提高他們的防範意識，並及時向旗政府主管部門統計上報損失情況。

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.northnews.cn/news/2010/20...23/247592.html

　　當前，持續的暴雪讓內蒙古中部的錫林郭勒盟各地牧民不但遭受嚴寒，還受到了狼群的襲擊。狼群的頻繁襲擾，讓當地牧民的境況更是“雪上加霜”，更添困擾。　　

　　據內蒙古邊防總隊錫林郭勒盟邊防支隊阿巴嘎旗伊和高勒公安邊防派出所介紹，一周多來，該所轄區內５戶牧民家飼養的羊群連續遭到狼群襲擊，２８８只羊被咬死，當地牧民損失慘重。而相隔４００多公裏的東烏珠穆沁旗滿都寶力格鎮，也發生了１８只羊被狼咬死的慘劇。

　　內蒙古邊防支隊得知後，出動了官兵80余人次、車輛12台次，3天時間就將遭受狼群襲擊嚴重的5戶牧民的羊轉移到安全地帶，同時還爲十幾位牧民加蓋了羊圈，由於方法得體，效果非常明顯。目前當地的狼群少了許多，牧民的心頭大石終於落了地。

　　狼群是群居性動物，尤其在冬天，一個狼群能聚集40多只左右，在內蒙古區域屬於狼群的聚集地，由於狼群對人有極大危害，並且其皮毛和器官都有效益價值，所以遭到了大量捕殺，目前我國的狼數已經瀕臨滅絕，在其他國家有部分已將狼定爲保護動物。

===============================================

話說看到這個新聞我就緊張了……
這種處理方法挺好的，直接轉移，又可以避免損失又可以避免捕殺




> 可是狼又屬於保護動物，不能隨意捕殺


這句話真是讓狼感動……  :Very Happy:

----------

